# Lice/mite treatment



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

What is the best way to treat lice or mites on a 2 month old Pygmy goat? And is there a way to determine if it's mites or lice? Thanks in advance for help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lice you can see. Mites you can't. You can dust him with Python Dust.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

He lays with my chicks. Do you think they have them too?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably. He really shouldn't be with chickens.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thankfully lice is breed specific..so chicken lice wont get on the goats nor will goats lice get on chickens...but as Karen said..he really should not be with chickens..put some python or 7 dust in an old sock and lightly pat him avoiding the face...brush the dust in well..brush him often..if you have a lice comb..I would remove as many bugs as I could then treat...be sure to clean is bedding and treat it as well..go easy..no a heavy layer of dust..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We havent had mites ever so I have no idea if python dust works on them? To lazy to go find a can and read


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Equisect horse spray. Great stuff. Safe for young kids. No blowing dust. Just spray deep into the coat applying like "frontline". Rub in. Kills lice and eggs in less then 24 hours.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't have a second goat yet so he enjoys being around my chickens. Is there a reason why they shouldn't be together? The chicks are about 8-9 weeks old and they get along. Thanks everyone for your advice


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

They free range in my fenced in backyard which is about a quarter acre


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He shouldn't eat the chicken food and there are parasites he can get from them.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Dave wow that is amazing! What do you think causes you not having any lice or mites? Do you do something that would fend them off?
We keep our barn so clean but they still got them....so I am curious what you do.


----------



## Bagwell (May 2, 2015)

Income injection also sometimes helpful


----------



## Bagwell (May 2, 2015)

Ivomec phone changed my word


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Ivomec which is ivermectin can help IF it's sucking lice. Most lice that goats get though are biting lice which invermectin will not work for


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

2 main reasons. We are a closed herd so rarely get lice. But when we do get it, its light and the python dust destroys lice fast. Its funny you can powder the goats and very shortly they get all inchy cause the bugs are frantically dying  No mites cause we are super dry here and dry lotted on top of that. So thats why I have no idea if python dust would work on mites. Would be nice if it did though.

A word about python dust. Im not allergic to many things. Hay, straw and goats mostly go figure. But when I am dusting the goats and if the wind pushes that dust my direction, ill have to blow my nose ever couple of minutes for the next half hour. It effects Tracy the same way. So use a dust mask.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

As long as he is not housed with them..should be a big problem, we free range our chickens, but we have to clean ALOT and as Karen said..he should not eat their food..it can make him ill....


----------

